# A Little Camo!!



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Just a few pics of one I just recently finished. 
It was customized by request. This one is going to a fine retired Marine who wanted it in green, and with the Cherokee word "Currahee" lettered on it. "Currahee" was one platoons "rally cry," it means "Stand Alone!!"

I could only find the stain color I was looking for in an acrylic, so I used a water base polyacrylic to clear coat it as well.
I really enjoyed making this one!! 
Hope you enjoy the pics!!

Have a great one everybody!!! 
Perry ~ A+




































Perfect for here at this time of year!!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks awesome. You posted it. Now you might have to make more of them!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

as allways nice work, love the colour, jeff


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's real nice, Perry -- and _"Semper Fi"_ to my fellow Marine who bought it!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh my, that really is quite something to behold.









Careful though - you'll have his entire regiment wanting one!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> That's real nice, Perry -- and _"Semper Fi"_ to my fellow Marine who bought it!


i though it was OOH- RAH


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> That's real nice, Perry -- and _"Semper Fi"_ to my fellow Marine who bought it!


i though it was OOH- RAH
[/quote]

That's the Army. Your new logo rocks, guys!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> That's real nice, Perry -- and _"Semper Fi"_ to my fellow Marine who bought it!


i though it was OOH- RAH
[/quote]

That's the Army. Your new logo rocks, guys!








[/quote]

thanks, and oooh. i thought it was the other way around


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Mother Green and her killing machine. He must've been para as well no doubt. Dig it! I wonder how fish gets that green color on his? You ought to make this a standard color offering.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> Mother Green and her killing machine. He must've been para as well no doubt. Dig it! I wonder how fish gets that green color on his? You ought to make this a standard color offering.


I don't know about fish's green color....I know he uses a wax somehow because he said nothing dries in the UK. This is a very different green from the fish hunter. This is more of a sage or moss green and his is a pine green maybe....regardless of what the labels say.









It was fun, I will continue to offer it as a special request for those who really just need to have GREEN and those who may need a rush order. It only takes about 4 and 1/2 hours to coat a finished fork with this stuff!!!! ...stain, dry, poly-acrylic coats with dry in between....as opposed to my regular oil stain and Urethane Spar Varnish which involves an overnight (8 hrs.) dry for the stain and most of a day coating and drying.


----------



## hammer0419 (Aug 22, 2010)

As soon as I saw it I needed it. One GREEN PS-2 coming my way!!! Thanks Perry.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

I love it! I would venture to say it might become #1 of #2 if you offered it! Now if you could glue a service emblem pin to it ...









My nephew just finished with officers training for the Navy. He's going to be on a fast attack sub. He's in information warfare. I'd planned on sending him one for his B day and a gift for his efforts. Can you do em in blue?









Something like this, maybe smaller? http://www.flagandbanner.com/fab/productpage.asp?id=GPINNAVY


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> I love it! I would venture to say it might become #1 of #2 if you offered it! Now if you could glue a service emblem pin to it ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Friends, I can get the water base poly stain in any of the colors below. I would be happy to make one in any of these colors for our Service Men and Women, and others just looking for something different. *

Emerald







This is the one I used.... I think it looks like Sage or Moss.
Walnut








Crimson








Mahogany








Indigo








Pecan








Onyx


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

ooooo onyx looks like it would be sweet.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> ooooo onyx looks like it would be sweet.


ditto


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Perry the green looks awesome nice job! 
Have you ever used aniline dye? It comes as a dry powder you mix with hot water or alcohol. Works very well under oil bases finishes like spar urethane. Liquid leather dye and Rit dye mixed with alcohol also work very well.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> Perry the green looks awesome nice job!
> Have you ever used aniline dye? It comes as a dry powder you mix with hot water or alcohol. Works very well under oil bases finishes like spar urethane. Liquid leather dye and Rit dye mixed with alcohol also work very well.


No I haven't mxred91, but I've read about it for guitar woodwork and repair and understand that it works great. I have used black leather dye once for a wooden instrument fretboard repair I did. I may try the aniline sometime, but I confess, I like and need the ease and speed of ready mix for the business.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

The aniline dye is remarkably easy to use. I have several Ice tea bottles of different dye colors I mixed up a couple of years ago that I used on bows, and more arrows than I can remember. It does a good job laying down an even color, a little of the powder goes a long way.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> The aniline dye is remarkably easy to use. I have several Ice tea bottles of different dye colors I mixed up a couple of years ago that I used on bows, and more arrows than I can remember. It does a good job laying down an even color, a little of the powder goes a long way.


I will indeed try it!!! Did you buy it in a local store or order it???


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

More awesome work Perry; I really do love that one. Your Marine is going to be very happy with his catapult, as I am certain will be anyone else who buys one from you. That's a fine catapult!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

could u get a teal? if you can get teal i would love one


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> I love it! I would venture to say it might become #1 of #2 if you offered it! Now if you could glue a service emblem pin to it ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Friends, I can get the water base poly stain in any of the colors below. I would be happy to make one in any of these colors for our Service Men and Women, and others just looking for something different. *

Emerald







This is the one I used.... I think it looks like Sage or Moss.
Walnut








Crimson








Mahogany








Indigo








Pecan








Onyx








[/quote]

Perry,

I looked about a month ago for this type of stain in my area with no luck, I would like to find some!

Guitar work hu? I knew there was a reason I like you! I have dabbled also.

Great work! I think you have found some new finishes to expand your business! I like it!!!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I bought mine from Binghams about 10 years ago. They are a supplier for archery products.I believe Woodcrafters sells the same thing, link below:
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2000760/2573/HOMESTEAD-TransFast-Dye-Powder-Dark-Red-Mahogany.aspx


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> I love it! I would venture to say it might become #1 of #2 if you offered it! Now if you could glue a service emblem pin to it ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Friends, I can get the water base poly stain in any of the colors below. I would be happy to make one in any of these colors for our Service Men and Women, and others just looking for something different. *

Emerald







This is the one I used.... I think it looks like Sage or Moss.
Walnut








Crimson








Mahogany








Indigo








Pecan








Onyx








[/quote]
*Onyx - Oh my Perry's gone tactical! *


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

It would look just right if the bands were green...100% camouflage is important in hunting especially the part of you that is extended toward your prey the most. Hopefully someday rubber manufacturers will get wise to this and we will be able to do that in the future. I found some exercise bands that are green, happened to be the lightest in the set, might work well, let you know when I get a cutter.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

It looks quite like the coulor of fishes green hunter.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Picture this: PS-2 CNC cut Aluminium with a camouflage pattern transferred onto it via *Hydrographic Image Transfer







- been a dream of mine for quite a while now! *


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

hey Perry,
as you know, i admire your work,
post it in your web!

I used these colors myself on my latest natural slingshots,
i used the black one with thera band black, and called it the Dark Devil









good job there!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

huey224 said:


> It looks quite like the coulor of fishes green hunter.


Pictured is my fish hunter handle (right) I got in a trade with Justin. On the left is my test blank of my color. I think they are quite different..... at least that was what I was shooting for..... green but NOT the same.








However, I think fish has used several different greens since he started. One pic I remember looked like a Spring Grass Green.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Quite frankly I like the dull color better. It blends better with camouflage clothing which I would think is the primary reason you would choose this color in the first place., My reasoning perhaps would not apply with the old pattern Brit DPM, Fish's color is more suited to that, and appropriately so. Even still, I find a dull color blends in a bright environment better than a bright color does in a dull background.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Alas... the only thought that went into my choice was that I wanted a nice green that looked very natural and a bit camo like for my military friend, and I think this one fits that criteria quite well.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> could u get a teal? if you can get teal i would love one


 I just showed 7 new colors to my line up, bringing the total to 12 different colors, and you what yet a different color ????.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> I love it! I would venture to say it might become #1 of #2 if you offered it! Now if you could glue a service emblem pin to it ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to do it for ya if we can find the right size pin.... It would need to be like 3/4" in size. I'll look too. Just let me know friend!!!! OK???


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> could u get a teal? if you can get teal i would love one


 I just showed 7 new colors to my line up, bringing the total to 12 different colors, and you what yet a different color ????.




































[/quote]
Ik, I'm sorry but I have always wanted one


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

A tie dye rainbow type colored one would be super funky!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

For those of you who don't know what HIT is, here's a video depicting the process, it starts at 4:36 in...


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Sam said:


> Picture this: PS-2 CNC cut Aluminium with a camouflage pattern transferred onto it via *Hydrographic Image Transfer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds very cool but the only problem with an aluminum slingshot is when it gets cold. Not that everyone would use it in the cold, but many a hunter uses slingshots to spook game out of gulches and thickets, and do this at temps well below 0 degrees Fahrenheit. As a full blown hunting slingshot the material would be intensely cold to grip and carry compared to wood, micarta or G10, which the latter would have the benefit of virtually indestructible forks. No coating, paint or spray required, just buy the material in the appropriate color to begin with and get 'er done. A better way to go, in my view, more tough, versatile, and no finish to worry about. It might not be as pretty, but I'll take utility over aesthetic beauty, every time.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> Picture this: PS-2 CNC cut Aluminium with a camouflage pattern transferred onto it via *Hydrographic Image Transfer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds very cool but the only problem with an aluminum slingshot is when it gets cold. Not that everyone would use it in the cold, but many a hunter uses slingshots to spook game out of gulches and thickets, and do this at temps well below 0 degrees Fahrenheit. As a full blown hunting slingshot the material would be intensely cold to grip and carry compared to wood, micarta or G10, which the latter would have the benefit of virtually indestructible forks. No coating, paint or spray required, just buy the material in the appropriate color to begin with and get 'er done. A better way to go, in my view, more tough, versatile, and no finish to worry about. It might not be as pretty, but I'll take utility over aesthetic beauty, every time.
[/quote]
Good points, but I was mainly thinking of Dankung slingshots, it would obviously provide utility as it's camouflaging your weapon from your quarry - polished aluminium and steel are very lustrous. Moreover, if you watch the rest of the manufacturing process it is actually covered with a 'rubberised coating' which will obvious help to negate the negative benefits you've described - also, in the case of Dankungs the handle is wrapped in para-cord and the parts of the forks which you rest your fingers on have a layer of thick rubber over them - imagine how much cooler they'd look with a camouflage finish, and green para-cord and rubber on them!









Metals like aluminium and stainless steel can be polished to a much higher degree than materials such as wood and G10, reducing the amount of friction applied to your band-set and therefore increasing their longevity. Finally - have you seen the price of G10 recently?!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I might just have to try some of that stain too. I really like your results Perry ! Great work. You Da Man.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm assuming you are using Minwax Express color? Man. I can't seem to find the stuff! Is it under another name? I see it under Minwax products on their web page, but I can't seem to find it, even on line.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> I'm assuming you are using Minwax Express color? Man. I can't seem to find the stuff! Is it under another name? I see it under Minwax products on their web page, but I can't seem to find it, even on line.


No Snake.... it's a secret formula that only I can get....








Nah..... just joshin'!!! That's the stuff... not sure where to tell you to find it. I found it in a local Lowes Hardware. A friend just told me to try using craft store acrylic paint (that Artists use) instead..... many more colors to choose from..... just smear and wipe on quickly and wipe off before it starts drying..... same stuff really. Should work great!!!! Hope that helps!!!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> I'm assuming you are using Minwax Express color? Man. I can't seem to find the stuff! Is it under another name? I see it under Minwax products on their web page, but I can't seem to find it, even on line.


Let me get this straight. You put acrylic paint on then wipe it off immediatly? Wouldn't it just come off all together?
No Snake.... it's a secret formula that only I can get....







Nah..... just joshin'!!! That's the stuff... not sure where to tell you to find it. I found it in a local Lowes Hardware. A friend just told me to try using craft store acrylic paint (that Artists use) instead..... many more colors to choose from..... just smear and wipe on quickly and wipe off before it starts drying..... same stuff really. Should work great!!!! Hope that helps!!!








[/quote]


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Acrylic Artist type paint in the tubes would be better. It stains great!!! I would suggest you only use it with waterbased poly clear coats.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I had success with staining with ordinary poster paint (two colors), letting dry, then giving it a linseed oil finish.


----------

